

How Yipit Scales Thumbnailing With Thumbor and Cloudfront - zmsmith
http://tech.yipit.com/2013/01/03/how-yipit-scales-thumbnailing-with-thumbor-and-cloudfront/

======
e98cuenc
Thumbor and imgix seem nice products. I'm also working on another very similar
product, <http://thumbr.it/>. I guess our main differentiator is that we also
do thumbnails of documents and we allow the user to create their own effects
on the photos. However, we don't have any of the text options available on
imgix, or the smart crop that keeps faces in the image.

From a quick glance at Thumbor, it seems it also offers object detection (like
faces), which is a nice add-on. Nice post, I didn't knew about this project,
even though I'm working on the same space!

~~~
joseflorido
I have been using Thumbr.it for a while now and I have to say that we are
impressed with the speed and great support!

We'd love to see on the fly retina display processing added to it too ;)

------
sheraz
It's always encouraging to see others find similar solutions. I've been
working on a asset management tool that dealt with thumbnail generation. Only
I've done it in PHP.

First, I came across timthumb[1], but it was a little too heavy for my liking.
Instead I whipped up a thumbnail-on-demand script with caching options in
about 3 hours and 80 lines of code.

Now the best part -- I don't have to use a work-queue on the server side to
offload thumbnailing. The browser will do that on first request, and results
are cache from then on.

[1] - <https://code.google.com/p/timthumb/>

------
cedricd
Why not use a service like <http://www.imgix.com/> instead?

~~~
zmsmith
Looks like a nice service. We definitely would have considered it. Thumbor is
very easy to administer though, and we already use/trust Cloudfront.

------
rajivtiru
I need a way to do this in Apache and/or PHP.

I think Cloudfront has a way to pass variables to your server so theoretically
you can use any image generation package right?

~~~
donavanm
Cloudfront can vary objects by using a different uri stem, query params, or
cookie contents. As noted in the article you can also route uri prefixs to
your image sizer origin. So yes, I'd expect most image manipulation to be
cachable using query strings for size/format/quality and a sane default for
the base uri.

